# Clubs in Ocean County NJ



## listo

Just got into road bikes and would like to know if there are any clubs in Ocean County. I've been riding by myself over the past week and its getting alittle boring. Still fun, but its always nice to have someone to push you when your slowing down.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## eclipse1

yes, out of brielle bike shop on sat at 8:00. its close to ocean county. just acrossed the inlet at point pleasant


----------



## R2000BikeNut

There are plenty, Brielle is a good one for sure. If you go to any local bike shop they should have information for you on local clubs. Where in Ocean County are you looking


----------



## listo

I'm in Toms River. I bought the bike at Beacon. I'm sure they know of local clubs,etc...


----------



## R2000BikeNut

Your right, they do have literature and I think an application form for the Atlantic Bicycle Club but I'm not sure. I'm in Lakewood, right on the border of Toms River. Where do you typically ride.


----------



## listo

R2000BikeNut said:


> Your right, they do have literature and I think an application form for the Atlantic Bicycle Club but I'm not sure. I'm in Lakewood, right on the border of Toms River. Where do you typically ride.


I usually ride in and around local developments within Toms River in the morning. Less traffic. I do like riding Island Beach although I havent done it yet on the road bike. I make pretty descent time on my mtn bike so I'm really looking forward to doing it.


----------



## R2000BikeNut

listo said:


> I usually ride in and around local developments within Toms River in the morning. Less traffic. I do like riding Island Beach although I havent done it yet on the road bike. I make pretty descent time on my mtn bike so I'm really looking forward to doing it.


You'll definately like riding Island Beach with a road bike for a change. The mornings are the best time around us because it can get pretty busy with cars. Especially getting to Island Beach. Do you have certain days when you ride or is it usually whenever you have time.


----------



## listo

Been busy with work, first time to reply. I'm actually going to ride island beach tonight around 5pm or so. It will be the first time doing it on a road bike. Was going to do it yesterday and Monday but the surf was up . Hopefully it will only take me alittle over an hour on the roady. I'm not fast yet by any means. Usually avg around 13-15mph. 

Chris


----------



## R2000BikeNut

listo said:


> Been busy with work, first time to reply. I'm actually going to ride island beach tonight around 5pm or so. It will be the first time doing it on a road bike. Was going to do it yesterday and Monday but the surf was up . Hopefully it will only take me alittle over an hour on the roady. I'm not fast yet by any means. Usually avg around 13-15mph.
> 
> Chris


How was the ride? The weather has been nice, when not raining. I have ridden there in 98 degree temperatures and it was brutal.


----------



## listo

Ride was good. Its alot better on a road bike thats for sure. I've ridding Island Beach about 6 times in the last 2 weeks and I'm getting faster each time. I've really gotten big into road riding and havent even touched my mountain bike at all. I think its getting lonely.


----------

